# I think....



## jEEb (Oct 25, 2002)

u should add a chat thingy!


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

meet us on irc ^__^


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Here's a thought.  If server space, constraints, and all that other crap I don't pretend to really understand allow it, how about allowing a built-in java based chat client  B) 

Sure you could just say "download MIRC" (which i have and my roommate is always hogging lol) but wouldn't it be so much cooler to have a special GBATemp chat client we could access from the web page


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

Here is an example;
built in chat


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

we will think about this in the future...
for now the forum will work fine


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Lol, remeber when the 'Guest Book' was up,
everyone was like 'KiVannnnnnnnnn make a forummmmmmmmmmm'
a few days into the forum its 'KiVannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn make a chat!'


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey well ya can't please everybody lol.  Lord knows you shouldn't bother trying, just get a headache and a ear full of curses in return.  Once again I encourage you with these words GBATemp staff: keep up the good work, and do whatever it takes to not get taken offline.  I've seen tooooo many good sites go down, I guess due to pressure from the big guys.  I hope I didnt jinx LOL.  Later.


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

lol yep, this site is a beauty.

If it goes down in the next 24hours Master Of Teh Rom were blaming you, lol


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

an actual GOOD gba rom site, with working downloads. hard to find  good rom sites these days


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes, I have to agree. 4 years ago it wasn't that hard to find a rom-site. There were so many many for GBC Roms. You could easily  google for the game you need and found it. But all of those pages are closed - all. And only some new came since then.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

hey grizzly!!!!! and yeah, i wish some of those gbc sites were still around, because i am seriously wanting some gbc games.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

there really arent anymore gbc games coming out anymore so wats the point?


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

that's like saying what's the point in having an snes rom site


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

fine if u want it so much check out this one:
http://membres.lycos.fr/prueva/index.ht


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

404 error


----------

